# Pigs back legs going out!!



## mrsplumb

6 month old Yorkshire pig - she is around 175#. Seemed fine yesterday and even this morning - however, noticed when I got back from work that her back legs keep going out under her. She will walk around and her back legs just go out. I feel terrible for her - I would assume it is painful..... Not sure what to look for or what to do for her. She has water - is laying in her mud hole that she always lays in......


----------



## haypoint

Does this pig have minerals added to the feed?


----------



## mrsplumb

nothing added to feed.


----------



## haypoint

I have seen pigs start dragging their hind legs and even die, due to a lack of added minerals. Those pigs were on a diet of corn and I think soybeans only.
Some believe pigs can get the minerals necessary for healthy growth from the soil. I do not believe that to be true. My beliefs are based on first hand observation and Lab reports.


----------



## mrsplumb

anything I should do? Any minerals I should add - and what chance she will be okay? This is our first pig, have fed her feed from the local feed mill - never had a clue to do anything else. I feel bad and hope that she will get better - just not sure what to do. Thankyou for your replies.....


----------



## WildRoots

Loose minerals like you would five cows maybe? I've never had something like that happen.


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## highlands

Pigs do get their minerals from the soil as demonstrated by the fact that our pigs thrive on pasture without the addition of mineral mixes. Note our pigs are eating pasture for the vast majority of their diet, not corn/soy. 

Based on observing other farms, pigs a corn/soy diet the pigs don't tend graze and may not get their minerals so then you may have to add minerals.

However, there are a lot of things that can cause the rear leg paralyses and I'm not convinced it's lack of minerals. Try running symptoms through thepigsite.com's diagnostic tool and it should have an abundance of suggestions.

To test if it is minerals you could feed a mineral mix designed for pigs and see if she gets better. Not a significant test but one thing to try. If it is a plant toxin or bacterial infection then this won't do any good.


----------



## haypoint

The Veterinarian and the Lab were convinced it was a mineral deficiency that caused the death and paralysis. The Vet was called in to resolve this mysterious death and sudden paralyses. Blood tests were done for a wide variety of toxins and diseases.
I have personally always believed minerals were essential to growth/health. The situation described by the Veterinarian reinforces that belief.
If it were not important, I doubt Animal Nutritionists would require it in commercial rations.
If someone believes that they can get anything close to the same minerals in balanced amounts from hogs rooting their soils, I will not attempt to change their mind.


----------



## gerold

mrsplumb said:


> 6 month old Yorkshire pig - she is around 175#. Seemed fine yesterday and even this morning - however, noticed when I got back from work that her back legs keep going out under her. She will walk around and her back legs just go out. I feel terrible for her - I would assume it is painful..... Not sure what to look for or what to do for her. She has water - is laying in her mud hole that she always lays in......


Does pig have pasture or woods to root in? Is pigs confined to a pen? What type soil is pig on? Is it just sandy soil? Type of soil, grasses, and weeds does pig eat? What is in the feed you get from the local mill?
Is feed from the mill the only feed pig is getting? How long has pig been on the mill feed? How long have you had the pig?


----------



## mrsplumb

I think we might have figured this out. We live in FL and it was HOT yesterday - she had water - had plenty of mud, but seems she became sunburned. It was dark last night when I saw her and found that her back legs kept going out - so I could not see her closely. Got up early this morning because I was worried about her - went over and saw that she is sunburned - even has a few blisters from the sun. Worked all morning on additional covering and shade for her, and installing a second sprinkler/mister for her. After finishing, spent a good amount of time just running the hose on her to help cool her. She seems to be walking around fine this morning. She is definately drinking plenty of water and is eating without any issue. Thought she had enough shelter witht he trees and the shelter she sleeps in, but guess yesterday was just too hot. As badly as I feel about her sunburn - that is the only thing I can relate he legs going out last night with. Anyone know if sunburn can cause this issue?


----------



## highlands

Sun burn can cause this from what I've read. I think I've seen that although rarely. We don't get nearly the sun intensity that you get.

On a related note, be very careful to always have water available for her to drink. Dehydration or salt sickness can be very bad for pigs.

Issues of mineral deficiencies is one of the several reasons why it is a good idea to get a soil test for your place. That way you'll know if you have mineral deficiencies in your soil. If you have complete soils then the animals are able to get their minerals from the soil and pastures. If you have deficiencies in the soil then there will be deficiencies in the plants and animals. Iron and selenium are two of particular note.


----------



## HerseyMI

Or if she suppliments with something like whey, her pigs would thrive on the vitamins & minerals it contains, calcium, lysine, etc, provided she suppliments them with enough.


----------



## highlands

Actually, no, whey does not contain all the necessary minerals. And if the accompanying other foods like pasture and hay don't have it then you can have a problem. Whey is not high in minerals nor complete. It isn't magic. It is but one part of a diet.


----------



## Ziptie

Just an interesting FYI...maybe it mean nothing. We get our pigs from the big factory farms around here at around 50-70 lbs. When we put them into a stall(so far we have raised about 15 pigs this way) in the barn, the first thing they do is start eating the rocks and dirt from the floor. 

I was thinking(I could be totaly wrong) they may be doing this beacuse some kind of trace mineral deficiency that may be lacking in the commercial feed.


----------



## highlands

Cut some fresh grass, clover and other forages and throw that in - they'll probably love it too. Good stuff.


----------



## cooper101

Sunburn will definitely cause them to act like something is giving out. I've seen it several times. The way I've seen it is more like their back hurts and they drop their belly like their back is giving out. I believe it hurts them and they're flinching away from something that's hurting them. It is very off-putting when you see it.

It seems to affect younger pigs worse, but I usually butcher by six months. Maybe you just had more sun than usual or she laid out a little longer than normal.


----------



## mrsplumb

cooper101 said:


> Sunburn will definitely cause them to act like something is giving out. I've seen it several times. The way I've seen it is more like their back hurts and they drop their belly like their back is giving out. I believe it hurts them and they're flinching away from something that's hurting them. It is very off-putting when you see it.
> 
> It seems to affect younger pigs worse, but I usually butcher by six months. Maybe you just had more sun than usual or she laid out a little longer than normal.


This is our first pig - most things have gone ok, but it is really a learning lesson. Husband says will probably not do it again, but I think that with things I have learned here and some changes I plan to make after we take her to be butchered, it will be worth a try again in the spring. She is definately sunburned, and I am treating that. It was a bit scary to see her drop like that, but I think with the temps at over 100 yesterday - it was just too much. Enjoy learning on here. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## haypoint

Ziptie said:


> Just an interesting FYI...maybe it mean nothing. We get our pigs from the big factory farms around here at around 50-70 lbs. When we put them into a stall(so far we have raised about 15 pigs this way) in the barn, the first thing they do is start eating the rocks and dirt from the floor.
> 
> I was thinking(I could be totaly wrong) they may be doing this beacuse some kind of trace mineral deficiency that may be lacking in the commercial feed.


Commercial feed has trace minerals. The case of paralysis in pigs that I know about was caused by straight corn and soybeans, a lack of trace minerals that would be available in commercial feed. 
Not saying all commercial feed is equal or well balanced. 
Pigs will grab a chicken when available, but I doubt it is due to a shortage of feathers in their diets.


----------



## Ziptie

Actually, had a pig who loved duck. She would hunt and eat them when ever she got out.:gaptooth: Only the ducks, the chickens would go in and out of her pen and not bother them at all.

I know they are supposed to balanced but we don't have all the answers..yet. 

I am guessing it might be the same reason that even though my cows have loose minerals they will still start licking up some of the freshly dug dirt around here. Or, it could just be that we have really weird animals(that wouldnât really surprise me either).:banana:


----------



## RazrRebel

My pigs love coal. Its actually a little unnerving hearing them crunch it down. My father in law told me to give a little to them every so often. I know they love it. He never did say why, I never asked. He's got to many years under his belt for me to question him.


----------



## Carol K

This is a link to something that happened to one of my pigs and there was discussion back then of sunburn. It may be worth reading, it was a post on this forum.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/pigs/407540-dippity-pig-syndrome.html

Carol K


----------



## njenner

It has been over 105 here for several days at a time. Our two 6 month old gilts surprise me by grazing during the heat of the day and have shown no ill effects. They climb in their wallow and back out they go. Our humidity is quite low, however, (20%) so that may be a factor; plus they are hairy and dark skinned. They have access to ample shade but only use it when napping and not eating. Sometimes I see them nap in the hot sand in the cow catch pen. I figure it's a breed thing (guinea/berk cross).


----------



## highlands

I find that sun is harder for small pigs than large. The large ones have denser hair, know to wallow and have thicker skin that I thinks protects them even if white. Sun can get even black small pigs. Shade is essential for that.


----------



## MTcrazypiglady

So glad you realized it was sunburn. I had tried to reply shortly after your post but it wouldn't let me. We had this happen just this year for the first time ever. At first I was concerned until I researched a little.

The reason that the go down on the rear or front legs is because it causes pain and their nerves that run through their spine intensify with the burn. It's a complete pain response. 

After it happened I went and dug out the greenhouse shade covers which filters 85-90% of the UV rays and that particular pen has happy pigs.


----------



## Misslivv

The coal helps there stomach in many ways can be a natural way to deworm and get rid of any parasites in the digestive track and is usually added to a good pig feed. I always make sure my pigs have woof ash and charcoal from wood and I'll add it to there feed when I've got just corn for them or they get tired of pumpkin I'll roast one directly on the fire. Before antibiotics and modern medicines and vaccinations there was a better and natural way to treat things with less negative effects( not necessarilyeasily availablr at all times )- for humans and animals.


----------



## Pony

This is a 7 year old post, but now, rather than wondering what makes a pig go down in the rear, I am wondering where Walter went, and if he is still raising pigs in VT.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I supported him on Kickstarter. Never got my product. I think he had problems finishing the project.


----------



## Wanda

Walter was a walking talking ''go fund me'' type. Every thing he posted was linked to his products and he would not acknowledge any other source than his own.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Just looked at his web page, and his business is up and running. I have sent him an email.

We will see if anything happens.


----------



## Wanda

The last I heard the swine were on the run! Maybe Walter has been busy building fence.


----------



## wkyongae1

Years ago on my parents farm they had 240 sow farrow to finish operation. Anytime we had a pig go down like that we always traced it back to genetics and would cull the boar that caused the problem if there was was very many. Never found an issue ever with minerals that was always in the feed program. Also, rough handling when processing pigs at a day or two after birth can cause this too. Even an iron shot given in the wrong place can have an effect. But normally we could catch this problem in the nursery.


----------



## altair

Wanda said:


> The last I heard the swine were on the run! Maybe Walter has been busy building fence.


Yup! Farmer faces at least $100,000 in fines for loose pigs (mynbc5.com)

I wonder what the resolution was.


----------

